# 1964 Ford 4000 diesel - starts, runs and then dies.



## tom1120h (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey everyone I'm kind of scratching my head and any help would be much appreciated. As the title states I have a 1964 Ford 4000 Diesel tractor which starts, runs for about 30 seconds and then dies. Upon subsequent tries after that it runs for about 3 seconds and cuts off. I put a new filter on and bled the system and it seems to be getting fuel to the cylinders alright. A diesel mechanic friend suggested trying a electric fuel pump between the filter and the injector pump which I tried but didn't help. Hoping it's something simple and appreciate any and all suggestions. 

Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Is the filter assembly the 3 part system.. base, filter, bottom bowl.. w/ a center bolt holding it all together..
The oring on top of the filter goes UP IN the filter head.. NOT ON the filter..
RE-DO the oring & report back.. 
Does it have a lift pump?? check it..


----------



## billycalexander (Apr 28, 2017)

*runs then dies*

I have the same tractor were you able to figure out your problem?

Billy


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Whenever your diesel starts, runs briefly, and then dies you have a fuel supply problem. You may have a plugged fuel filter, a plugged fuel screen, or an obstruction in the fuel line. 

Fords have cylindrical-shaped fuel screens attached to the shutoff valve that protrude up inside the fuel tank. That combined with excessive debris on the bottom of the tank will cause fuel delivery problems.

If your tractor has a lift pump, there is a screen in the pump inlet.

If your tractor has a sediment bowl, there is a fuel screen in the top of it. 

Check the above items out and post back


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a purging procedure for Ford diesels. My tractor can be a PITA to get started if I run it out of fuel, or if the filter gets plugged. 

How long has it been since your fuel filter was changed?? Might be a good time to change it.
_________________________________________________________________

Start at the fuel outlet of the tank (inlet to the filter). Shut the tank valve, remove the line at the filter inlet and holding a suitable container to catch the diesel fuel, open the valve. You should have a CONTINUOUS rush/flow of fuel out of the line. If it dribbles or is intermittent, check the fuel cap for a blockage of the fuel vent or the strainer upstream of the valve for clogging. The strainer/screen is attached to the shut-off valve, and is positioned up inside the tank. You will have to drain the tank and pull the valve to clean the screen. 

If you have good fuel flow at that point, reconnect the line and open the bleeder screw at the top of the filter. Turn on the tank valve and wait till you have a steady flow of fuel with no bubbles at the top of the filter, then close the bleeder screw. 

Your pump may have a bleeder screw . If so, open the bleeder screw and crank the engine until fuel streams out with no bubbles, then close it. Otherwise loosen the inlet connection at the pump and purge air at that point. 

Go back and make sure ALL the fittngs in the fuel delivery system are tight so they cannot suck air.

Make sure the battery is fully charged. Loosen the fuel fittings at the injectors, either one at a time or all at once. Crank the engine till you see all fuel at the injector fittings and then tighten the fittings. If you do indvidual fittings, the engine will usually start before you get to the last fitting. 

Alternatively, you can "tow-start" it to save wear and tear on your starter. Leave the injector lines cracked open at the injectors at first to purge the lines. Then tighten them up and she should start.

Your injection pump puts out a very small amount of fuel (high pressure/low volume). BE PATIENT. If the lines are totally empty, it takes a lot of cranking to fill them up.


----------

